# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Pacífico Leste e Central 2016)



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jan 2016 às 01:05)

*Tópico para Monitoramento de Furacões no Pacífico Leste e Central em 2016*

A época oficial decorre de 15 de Maio a 30 de Novembro no Pacífico Leste e é monitorizada pelo NHC em Miami em simultâneo com o Atlântico, e no Pacífico Central decorre de 1 de Junho a 30 de Novembro e é monitorizada pelo CPHC em Honolulu.
​*Lista de nomes para a temporada de 2016 no Pacífico Leste:​*Agahta, Blas, Celias, Darby, Estelle, Frank, Georgette, Howard, Ivette, Javier, Kay, Lester, Madeline, Newton, Orlene, Paine, Roslyn, Seymour,Tina, Virgil, Winifred, Xavier, Yolanda, Zeke. 

*Lista dos próximos 8 Nomes para o Pacífico Central:*
Pali, Ulika, Walaka, Akoni, Ema, Hone, Iona, Keli.​


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jan 2016 às 01:10)

Tempestade tropical Pali se formou no Pacífico Central.
Não deve ameaçar nenhuma localidade.


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2016 às 13:01)

*El Niño blamed for out-of-season central Pacific cyclone
*
http://www.radionz.co.nz/internatio...med-for-out-of-season-central-pacific-cyclone


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Jan 2016 às 04:28)

Pali surpreende e se torna um furacão de categoria 1.
O ciclone é o que mais cedo já se formou desde o começo dos registros na história do Pacífico Central e também o mais forte.
Tarawa do Sul no Kiribati, deve monitorar esse ciclone.


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2016 às 22:33)

*Hurricane Pali in True Color*

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ram...ay/20160112000000/video/20160112000000_tc.gif


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2016 às 18:17)




----------



## Orion (2 Jun 2016 às 14:12)

Relativamente à formação de um ciclone tropical no Pacífico leste...

- A NOAA dá 70% de probabilidade nas próximas 48 horas;

- O Joint Typhoon Warning Center (JTWC) emitiu um alerta para a formação iminente.


----------



## Orion (2 Jun 2016 às 23:10)

Orion disse:


> - O Joint Typhoon Warning Center (JTWC) emitiu um alerta para a formação iminente.



Aviso cancelado:

WTPN21 PHNC 022100
MSGID/GENADMIN/JOINT TYPHOON WRNCEN PEARL HARBOR HI//
*SUBJ/TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION ALERT CANCELLATION//*
REF/A/JOINT TYPHOON WRNCEN PEARL HARBOR HI/020151Z JUN 16//
AMPN/REF IS A TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION ALERT (WTPN21 PHNC 020200)//
RMKS/
1. REMARKS: THE AREA OF CONVECTION PREVIOUSLY LOCATED NEAR 8.8N
114.2W IS NOW LOCATED NEAR 9.3N 113.0W, APPROXIMATELY 567 NM SOUTH
OF SOCORRO ISLAND, MEXICO. ANIMATED MULTISPECTRAL SATELLITE IMAGERY
DEPICTS A WEAKENING MID-LEVEL CIRCULATION CENTER NEAR 9N 112W,
HOWEVER, AN EXPOSED AND BROAD LOW-LEVEL CIRCULATION CENTER (LLCC) IS
EVIDENT BUT REMAINS ILL-DEFINED. ADDITIONALLY, A 021703Z METOP-A
89GHZ IMAGE SHOWS A POORLY-DEFINED LLCC LACKING DEEP CONVECTION,
HOWEVER, THERE IS A FRAGMENTED LINE OF DEEP CONVECTION DISPLACED TO
THE WEST AND NORTHWEST. RECENT SCATTEROMETER DATA INDICATES 15 TO 20
KNOT PERIPHERAL WINDS WITH WEAK CORE WINDS. UPPER-LEVEL ANALYSIS
REVEALS A MARGINALLY-FAVORABLE ENVIRONMENT WITH MODERATE VERTICAL
WIND SHEAR OFFSET BY STRONG DIFFLUENCE. *MODEL GUIDANCE INDICATES 
SLOW DEVELOPMENT WITH INCREASED POTENTIAL FOR DEVELOPMENT WITHIN THE 
NEXT FEW DAYS AS THE ENVIRONMENT GRADUALLY IMPROVES.* MAXIMUM
SUSTAINED SURFACE WINDS ARE ESTIMATED AT 15 TO 20 KNOTS. MINIMUM SEA
LEVEL PRESSURE IS ESTIMATED TO BE NEAR 1008 MB. *THE POTENTIAL FOR 
THE DEVELOPMENT OF A SIGNIFICANT TROPICAL CYCLONE WITHIN THE NEXT 24 
HOURS IS DOWNGRADED TO MEDIUM.* THIS CANCELS REF A.//
NNNN


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2016 às 01:27)

Blas chegou a categoria 4 entre ontem e hoje.
O ciclone já começa a perder força e neste momento é categoria 3.
Depressão 4 se formou hoje e está prevista para ganhar força nos próximos dias, podendo se tornar um furacão no final de semana.
O próximo nome na lista é Celia.
Os dois ciclones devem se manter em alto-mar.

Blas


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2016 às 16:22)




----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2016 às 17:05)

Portais para o acompanhamento:

https://twitter.com/hashtag/Darby?src=hash

https://twitter.com/hashtag/TropicalStormDarby?src=hash


----------

